# Stuffed Cabbage Rolls



## boufa06 (Nov 28, 2006)

For lunch today, I prepared Lahanodolmades, which is simply stuffed cabbage rolls.  These delicious rolls can be served as an appetizer, snack, side dish or finger food for parties.  It can be served with or without the white sauce.  Here is my version of the dish.

LAHANODOLMADES (Stuffed Cabbage Rolls)

Makes about 20

Ingredients:
1 large cabbage
150gm (5oz) peeled prawns & cut into smaller pieces
6 dried Shitake mushrooms (optional)
1 onion, finely chopped
1 tbsp fresh dill or 1/2 tsp dried dill
3/4 cup rice, washed lightly
Salt
Pepper
Olive oil

Method:
1. Remove the hard stalk from cabbage leaves, wash and scald them in a pot of boiling water for about 5 minutes.  Remove and set aside.
2. Soak Shitake mushrooms in hot water until they become plumpish.  Squeeze excess water and dice them.
3. In a large bowl, combine chopped onions, mushrooms, prawns, dill, rice, salt & pepper (to taste) and 2 tbsps olive oil and mix well.
4. Put a heaped tablespoon of mixture on each cabbage leaf, fold the sides and roll tightly.  Repeat this until all the mixture is used up.
5. In a big pot, line the bottom with extra cabbage leaves (cooked or uncooked).  Arrange the stuffed cabbage rolls on top in a circular pattern.  Place a heavy plate on top of them to prevent them from opening during cooking.
6. Cover the cabbage rolls with water, sprinkle a little salt, pepper and olive oil.
7. Cook them for about an hour on medium heat.  Check occasionally to ensure that there is still water in the pot.  If insufficient, add a little more water.  The rolls are ready when all the water has been absorbed.
8. Serve with or without white sauce.

To make sauce:
Heat 3 tbsps of olive oil in a saucepan, add 2 tbsps flour and stir well.  Add 2 cups of broth (from scalding the cabbage leaves) and salt.  Once it thickens, beat 1 egg with juice of 1 lemon and slowly pour it in bit by bit, stirring continuously over low heat for about 2 minutes.  Use as desired.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 28, 2006)

This is a new idea for one of our favourite stuffed veggie dishes, thanks boufa! Sounds very yummy...  We usually bake them in the oven.  I may try steaming them in our pressure cooker.


----------



## Shunka (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you for posting this!! Looks wonderful and is one I will definitely use!!


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 28, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> This is a new idea for one of our favourite stuffed veggie dishes, thanks boufa! Sounds very yummy...  We usually bake them in the oven.  I may try steaming them in our pressure cooker.



I do believe you are referring to a baked dish that is similar to the Greek Yemista, ie, stuffed peppers and tomatoes or even zucchini with or without mince meat.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 28, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> Thank you for posting this!! Looks wonderful and is one I will definitely use!!



You are most welcome.  It is indeed a wonderful dish and one that I think you should try soon judging from the empty pot left by DH.


----------



## XeniA (Nov 28, 2006)

Well, Boufa, your addition of prawns and mushrooms certainly makes them non-traditional, but I daresay they're good!  Despite living here for years, this is one specialty I've left to my mother-in-law to make. One thing baffles me in your recipe (and in general, which keeps me from messing about with these!) which is how you handle the entire head of cabbage. I've seen a friend make these once and the hassle she underwent to release the leaves one by one (basically steaming the entire head and slowly peeling off full leaves) put me off. Do you not do that? In which case, how do you get the whole leaves off without ripping them?  Your sauce sounds delish, but I'll also suggest just topping the hot dolmades with good, thick, full-fat Greek yogurt and some freshly-ground pepper. Scrummy!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 28, 2006)

I need to move to Greece and learn all these great dishes. MIL doesn't do any of them.  THANK YOU for another great one!


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ayrton said:
			
		

> Well, Boufa, your addition of prawns and mushrooms certainly makes them non-traditional, but I daresay they're good!  Despite living here for years, this is one specialty I've left to my mother-in-law to make. One thing baffles me in your recipe (and in general, which keeps me from messing about with these!) which is how you handle the entire head of cabbage. I've seen a friend make these once and the hassle she underwent to release the leaves one by one (basically steaming the entire head and slowly peeling off full leaves) put me off. Do you not do that? In which case, how do you get the whole leaves off without ripping them?  Your sauce sounds delish, but I'll also suggest just topping the hot dolmades with good, thick, full-fat Greek yogurt and some freshly-ground pepper. Scrummy!



It's nice to have your mil and my mil do this specialty.  But ultimately, it's nice to be able to handle it on our own, especially when our DHs crave for it.  Wasn't it said that a way to a man's heart is through the stomach?  Plus the fact that once you start to do so, you will get the hang of it.

On how to handle a whole cabbage, first and foremost, you need to have one that has big and soft leaves (the leaves of the crunchier variety break easily).  Using a small sharp knife cut the leaves free at the stem and then separate them carefully without tearing.  Cut off the hard stalk before scalding.  Inevitably some leaves will tear in which case you can either overlap them or use them to line the bottom of the pot.

Your suggestion of using yoghurt and ground pepper sounds great.  However, most of the time I serve them without any sauce.


----------



## Shunka (Nov 28, 2006)

You can also steam these if you have a steam basket instead of boiling them. I love cabbage rolls of all kinds and remember putting together some salmon ones for a daughter that was not eating red meat at the time. I made a similar white sauce to this one (although I did not add lemon!! That would have been so divine!!) and she still loves them!!!


----------



## XeniA (Nov 29, 2006)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> ... especially when our DHs crave for it.  Wasn't it said that a way to a man's heart is through the stomach?


Ah, but Boufa, exo desei to gaidaro mou eidi!! (for all you non-Greek-y folk, a Greek expression I find utterly charming -- translates to "I've already tied up my donkey" -- meaning, the husband has been achieved, i.e., time to relax!) Should my dearest of H's crave them that much, his mummy's right downstairs, waiting to fill his every need. He who createth man who believeth that his every craving should be met can feedeth said man.



			
				boufa06 said:
			
		

> On how to handle a whole cabbage, first and foremost, you need to have one that has big and soft leaves (the leaves of the crunchier variety break easily).


Good tip, this! I have only ever seen the very close heads of cabbage used. Not that it's very easy to source other kinds with the possible exception of Chinese cabbage. I'll keep my eyes open then. Thanks for the tip.



			
				boufa06 said:
			
		

> Your suggestion of using yoghurt and ground pepper sounds great.  However, most of the time I serve them without any sauce.


Then your willpower leaves mine in its dust!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 30, 2006)

*Prawns?*

Could you please tell me what are prawns?  Sounds different than regular recipe.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 30, 2006)

Prawns are large shrimps.  You can also use shrimps if available.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 30, 2006)

*Thanks*

thank you, sounds very good to me.  My family refuses to eat anything from the water.  This bothers me.  Could I make them as the recipe says w/o  the shrimp?  Or would that change it too much?


----------



## mudbug (Nov 30, 2006)

ITK, I don't know if the version I have is authentic to any cuisine, but I've usually had cabbage rolls made using ground beef and a tomato sauce over them.  I bet your family would eat those.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 30, 2006)

*mudbug*

you got the recipe on here? I am not lazy, just would appreciate it if you tell me so I can look.  thanks mudbug.  I know they always want to eat cabbage rolls when they are on menu in restaurant.  When we do go.  Seldom


----------



## mudbug (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry, ITK, I should have added the word "eaten" in my post above after the words "the version I have..".  Never made them myself.  But I bet if you just substitute some ground beef and use the rest of boufa's ingredients you wouldn't go wrong.  

The tomato sauce could be any kind you like to eat, I think.


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 1, 2006)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> thank you, sounds very good to me. My family refuses to eat anything from the water. This bothers me. Could I make them as the recipe says w/o the shrimp? Or would that change it too much?



For a totally vegetarian dish, you can omit the prawns/shrimps and instead add some chopped cabbage leaves to give it a more balance taste.

Lahanodolmades can also be made with meat.  If you so wish, replace the prawns with 1 lb (450gm) of ground meat.  These rolls are served with/without egg and lemon sauce.


----------



## Gossie (Dec 1, 2006)

Boufa, the cabbage you use, is it napa or those big hard heads of cabbage?

I'm not hungry, belly is full, but I'm hungry cuz everything sounds so good.


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 1, 2006)

I use green cabbage which is the hard head type.  In case you have a choice, go for the one with slightly softer leaves.  It will make wrapping much easier.  Believe me you, these rolls are very yummy!


----------



## mitmondol (Dec 1, 2006)

I just can not imagine how you can separate those leaves raw!
Couldn't do it with the tight, crisp cabbages here for sure.
When I make stuffed cabbage I have to cut the core out, then boil the whole had until the leaves become pliable, then it's easy to separate them.
You blanche them too, so why not do it beforehand to make it easier?


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 2, 2006)

mitmondol said:
			
		

> I just can not imagine how you can separate those leaves raw!
> Couldn't do it with the tight, crisp cabbages here for sure.
> When I make stuffed cabbage I have to cut the core out, then boil the whole had until the leaves become pliable, then it's easy to separate them.
> You blanche them too, so why not do it beforehand to make it easier?



With careful handling, it's possible.  As for boiling the whole cabbage, I have no ready answer, except that it's always done this way here perhaps because the cabbage is softer.  I would agree with you to do this method if your cabbage is tight and crisp.


----------



## shantihhh (Jul 6, 2007)

*cabbage prep for Sarma/cabbage rolls*



			
				mitmondol said:
			
		

> I just can not imagine how you can separate those leaves raw!
> Couldn't do it with the tight, crisp cabbages here for sure.
> When I make stuffed cabbage I have to cut the core out, then boil the whole had until the leaves become pliable, then it's easy to separate them.
> You blanche them too, so why not do it beforehand to make it easier?


 
I know this is an old post, but just have to share what my son-in-law's mom , Milka does.  She sours the heads i.e. ferments them with the use of corn in the brine.  She was a top chef in the former Yugo and that is what they all do!  Works like a charm.

There is a jarred product of these rolled ready to use cabbage leaves, Zergut Brand also available in many Balkan and even Middle Eastern Markets.  They work great just like the jars of grape leaves only larger jars.

For sarma we use lamb and beef leaf with rice etc. and always Vegeta.  Laid on a bed of home made sauerkraut with smoked pork ribs or double smoked German Bacon.  Schaller & Webber is good.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Jul 6, 2007)

Another way to soften your leaves is to put the whole head of cabbage in the freezer until frozen.  However!  You have to take it out about a day before you are ready to use it....(I put mine in a bowl in the refrigerator) until it has thawed.  Then the leaves are already soft.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 7, 2007)

*Thanks*

Oh, do I thank you for taking the time to share these ideas.  i am always reluctant to make the cabbage rolls as I know I have time with the leaves.  They are truly so good when I finally make them.  As they say every little bit helps and I definitely appreciate your thoughts.  I think cabbage is supposed to be good for the stomach problems.  We all have some trouble with that.  I think because we eat too much.  Who knows?


----------



## Alix (Jul 7, 2007)

I'd never seen this recipe before now. It looks really good. Definitely a switch on my traditional cabbage rolls. Thanks Boufa.


----------



## Alix (Jul 7, 2007)

Oops, I meant to add that to soften the leaves what we usually do is to cut out the core and place the whole cabbage in a pot. Then boil the kettle and pour the boiling water directly into the hole from the core. It softens the leaves from the inside out and they peel off easily. You can also boil the water on the stove and add some vinegar to the mixture to "sour" the leaves.


----------



## shantihhh (Jul 7, 2007)

*Sour Heads for Sarma  (Radoja Kiseli Kupus)*

These sour heads cabbage leaves give a wonderful flavour to sarma/cabbage rolls.

SOUR HEADS (Radoja Kiseli Kupus)

NOTE: This method is recommended since the entire process was
observed by the writer.

5O gallon wooden barrel
45 to 50 heads firm cabbage heads
5 to 6 pounds salt
1 quart cider or distilled vinegar,
optional 1/2# dried corn kernels, (Milka does it with the corn)

Purchase cabbage after the first light frost which ensures crisp,
ripened, tasty cabbage. Select only very firm heads for sour heads.
Soft heads are not suitable since they are likely to rot during
fermentation.

First Step:
Rinse and clean out barrel. Used wine barrel is excellent since it
is "seasoned." Place where cabbage will be kept. Set on wooden slats
to ensure good circulation of air all around the barrel.

Second Step:
Prepare cabbage heads by discarding outer leaves which may be soiled
or imperfect. Green leaves arc suitable, but be sure the entire head
is solid. Core out center leaving a cavity in center of each head.
This step is very important as cabbage must be solid and no
imperfections in leaves. Cut off any dark spots or wounds.

Third Step:
Place dried corn kernels (popcorn kernels are permissible) in bottom
of clean barrel. Place two handsful of salt over corn and begin
layering heads as follows: Fill cavity in each head with salt
(approx. 1 tablespoon) and place carefully in barrel with cavity
side up. Con¬tinue this process until barrel is filled to the top.
If heads are small to medium size, the 50-gallon barrel will hold 45
to 55 heads.

Fourth Step:
Mix vinegar with approximately 2 gallons lukewarm water and pour
over heads in barrel. Continue adding pails of water until heads are
almost covered. Do not be concerned if top layer of heads is not
completely immersed. It will be immersed in fermenting juices as
weeks go by and cabbage "settles."

Fifth Step:
Cover with clean dish cloth or sturdy muslin. Press a clean unpaint-
ed board - cut to fit round barrel opening - over top and weigh it
down with a clean, heavy stone. Cover all with large sheet of
plas¬tic or canvas.
Extra Notes:

Keep barrel containing heads in a cool, dry place. Basement or
garage connected to home (avoid freezing) or a cool pantry would be
suitable. Sour heads should be ready/or use in 4 to 6 weeks.

Milka makes hers in a large plastic container.


----------



## ella/TO (Jul 7, 2007)

I think I may have posted something like this before....but, I use "sour salt"/(citric acid), and/or lemons, and sugar, brown or/and white, and raisins. This makes a wonderful sweet and sour sauce of the tomato juice that I use to simmer the stuffed cabbage in.


----------

